# Allscripts Software



## gr8gal61 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am needing help with Allscripts. Totally new to the software and anesthesia/pain management. Is there a manual? Local help? Trainer willing to come in to train?


----------



## jgreyweatherby (Feb 27, 2013)

*Allscripts*

Have you contacted Allscripts Help Desk (888-672-2433) ? Also you can request a user log in for their Client Support at the following web address https://clientconnect.allscripts.com/login.jspa

Joyce Grey-Weatherby, CPC


----------



## gski (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been using Allscripts for many years, and would be interested in helping train you with the software.  I use both the PM & EHR products.  Where are you located at?

Thanks, 
Gina G, CPC


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 11, 2013)

Same here. Feel free to contact me. 

Client connect is also a great resource. We have been on Allscripts ProPm and ProEHR since 2005 .


----------



## dparham (Jun 26, 2013)

*Allscripts Help with Billing Module*

Hi, Will be starting with Allscripts Billing Software on Monday 7/1 - Is anyone out there who can give me a few tips on any shortcuts and easy steps - Would appreciate any help.  

You can call me at 941-400-0145

Thanks
Delly Parham, CPC


----------



## alasley (Jun 27, 2013)

I have been uising Allscripts Enterprise for 3 years. If anyone needs help with that version, feel free to email me. I do not have experience with the PM side.

Also, I am not sure if this site pertains to Allscripts Professional, but Galen is a tremendous help.  http://wiki.galenhealthcare.com/Main_Page

Amy Lasley, CPC
alasleycpc@gmail.com


----------

